# Natural Killer Cells Test Prof Quenby



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi just a quick question i'm going to have the test done but was wondering if I have high natural killer cells do I get a prescription from Dr Quenby or what happens? I have the rang the clinic and emailed them but with no reply any help would be great thanks xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe have a look at the Immunes section honey, they will be able to help on there I'm sure.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

I've had two NK cell biopsies with Prof Q and Brosen. Once they have your results prof Q will arrange to call you to discuss the results and what she'd suggest looking forward. At this stage you may confirm with her the process but for me she wrote me a letter with the results and what she'd advise for a prescription. 

I'm very lucky as my GP will prescribe me what she can on the NHS as steroids are very cheap therefore maybe once you have the result letter you could visit your GP to see if they too will put it onto an NHS script. 

All the best... One last piece of advise be sure to take 2 strong pain killers an hour before the biopsy as I can be a little uncomfortable... Only lasts for seconds but I'm the same with a scratch and I nearly shoot to the ceiling!!!

xx


----------

